# Using a pop corn maker!



## CoffeeCarrier (Aug 18, 2013)

Folks

Hi, I am new to Coffee Roasting. Using a pop corn maker is a cheap way to start coffee roasting. Has anyone out there any experience of using pop corn machines to roast coffee? That is can anyone say if a 'proper' coffee roaster giver better results? OK, how much better?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Was going to try a pop corn maker to roast beans several months ago but was put off by the inability to control things - especially temperature. Having said that, it's certainly a cheap way to have a go and there's loads of info on technique etc. The advantages of using a 'proper' roaster is more control and replicability. There's a lot more to roasting that just chucking the beans in and applying heat.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Was going to try a pop corn maker to roast beans several months ago but was put off by the inability to control things - especially temperature. Having said that, it's certainly a cheap way to have a go and there's loads of info on technique etc. The advantages of using a 'proper' roaster is more control and replicability. There's a lot more to roasting that just chucking the beans in and applying heat.


Couldn't you theoretically wire a pid onto the heating element and add a TC or something?

I think that might give at least an inkling of control.

Actually doing it would be a pain though.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> Couldn't you theoretically wire a pid onto the heating element and add a TC or something?
> 
> I think that might give at least an inkling of control. Actually doing it would be a pain though.


Problem with using a popcorn maker is the low volume of beans - around 50grms or so which means very low mass. The bigger the mass, the greater the control.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Problem with using a popcorn maker is the low volume of beans - around 50grms or so which means very low mass. The bigger the mass, the greater the control.


That's a good point I guess.

I was going to try roasting in a popper too, but then I remembered I could just buy beans roasted by people who know what they are doing with equipment that isn't potentially dangerous.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

The standard mod was to put a rotary dimmer switch into the heater circuit.


----------

